# [OT] OKO JEŻA

## oko jeza

HEj,

A wszystko skapitalizowało się gdy potrójna konkorda infrastruktury ślepoty, tępoty i bezpłodności wzrokowej odbiła się na psychice 12 letniego palestyńczyka i jego pejsach liczących 3 cale miary łukowej, deaprobata jego poczynań miała kalejdoskopiczny wpływ na produkcje sera w mleczarniach oraz pory roku na jowiszu, co powoduje regresje glebogryzarek spalinowych i pumeksów higienicznych, krystalizując płęte dzisiejszych rozważań odnoszących się do nieuświadomionych pomidorów i głowic do frezarek proponuje wyjść z tak zwanego idem per idem i otworzyć się na szerokie spojrzenie w kierunku definiendum at definis co kierunkuje istote homosapiens ku dostrzerzeniu piątego wymiaru poprzez spojrzenie w wir pralki franii oraz odkryć w zakresie OKOJEŻOLOGII

pzdr

OKO JEZA

----------

## _troll_

puenta - piszemy to w ten sposob.

Poza tym - o sssso chodzi??  :Very Happy: 

PS. nie blokujmy  :Wink:  mozna sie chociaz posmiac  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## oko jeza

niech bedzie blogoslawiony "...uswiadomiony"

w oku jaszczurki dostrzegl on prawde bezprecedensowego powikłania manipulacyjnego istoty bezsensu, ktorego ciagla hossa brnie ku nieskonczonosci. ten problem ciaglej inwigilacji przez swiadkow trojglowej zaby przerasta zwykle niedojrzalych paropbkow uprawiajacych kartofle na prerii, zaprzegajacych swoje marne psy do pługow. ciagla odessa plynacej historii daje sie we znaki kolejnym pokoleniom prorokow doszukujacych sie zapisow o OKU JEŻA na kartach historii... ciagly paradoks tych poczynan nie pozwala na konstruktywne dzialania w kierunku ksztaltowania wspolczesnych symbolice oka jeza manipulacyjnych poczynan zbrodniazy i dygnitarzy zepsutego plemienia oka jaszczurki. klopotliwym zalazkiem mysli znieksztalconej osobista kleptomania i kalkomania duszy polaczona z zanikiem penisa i kamieniem w moczu oraz kolkiem w dupie daje bezkres emocjonalnej bariery ortodoksyjnych kompilacji dezynfekcji prostaty.

patrzac na obcinacz do paznokci przez pryzmat oka jeza (choc jest ono nieuchwytne) mozna dostrzec funkcjonalna istote prosperowania proletarjackiej machiny zaprzeczen i skutkow dazacych do uswiadomienia istoty krecenia sie wlosow na fujarze i dzwieku liry oraz krecenia sie na dynce.

pzdr

OKO JEZA

----------

## Strus

Okojeżologia to nauka o jeżach?  :Laughing: 

----------

## oko jeza

Oko jaszczurki to inkluzja aproksymacji i dekonspiracji dekrementu pół świadka przestępczego prowadzącej do astabilnego progresu deaktywacji monolitu równoważności oraz astagonistycznego wyrównania ewaluacji rekurencyjnej aksjomatów idealistycznych, dalsza ekscentryczna propagacja wzornictwa kolokwialnego moze implikatoryjnie dążyć do reorganizacji zasobów intelektualnych OKA JEŻA!!!

OKO JEŻA

----------

## Strus

Ale masz jazde, ale pamiętaj że OKO SMOKA ma mocniejszą karte! Wiedziałeś o tym oko jeża?  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## oko jeza

słuchaj proletariaCIe. jam jest nieuchwytne Oko Jeża, i widze poczynania nikczemnych nikczemników spod haniebnego znaku oka smoka. niech bedzie przeklete na wieki wiekow oko smoka!!!!!!!

niech haniebna nuta dekoncentrujaca twoja mysl nie splugawi twej wypaczonej psychiki znieksztalconej przez socjalizm dobiegajacy zza scian! strzez sie wiec scian bo sciany maja OKO... zatem absolutowi dociekan waszych zmyslow zaslepionych w dalekim tunelu ciemnosci ogarnietym przez oko smoka niech zadominuje jasnosc prawdy jaka eksponuje OKO JEŻA! niech bedzie zaklety kazdy kto zdominowany przez oko smoka slepo brnie przez otchlan dobra i zla!

pamietajcie wiec ludu robotniczy matki - naszej ziemii - ojczyzny - POLSKI...!! OKO JEŻA było, jest i będzie... nieuchwytne...

NIEUCHWYTNE OKO JEŻA

----------

## _troll_

Panowie!

Na polskiej ziemi najmocniejszym winno byc oko Boga!!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Strus

Coś mi się wydaje, że masz przekłamania w 6 bicie ósmego bajtu, gdzieś między synapsą a wzgórkiem aksonu. Teraz rozumiesz, żę OKO JEŻA jest UCHWYTNE!?

OKO SMOKA RZĄDZI !

BTW: ale jazda  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

A i tak Lobo rulez!!

Ktos pamietam ten komiks jeszcze??

PS. Oj tak.... nakrecam sie :DDD

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## oko jeza

OKO JEŻA JEST NIEUCHWYTNE

Specjalnie dla Ciebie przeslanie OKA JEŻA po hebrajsku:

djksaghfdhasnhdjasd kashd sadh jsahdja jklsadkl sad asjdklajs dj aksd klasj kljas kjd laksjd kljsa a klsd klas dj klasjda jujr oiwqe jfpwkghkhtr lgfh ;lgf 'hs ftd'l kD,VS'.AD TgSALDGFJKAJG L; ASJFKD AJSKFJ SAFJ KLAJSF LJDSFHS ERHTOI3QETPAROPGJOIPQJ GPi ureoitegn okesgdn fgh sielg¨ÚĄ~1m63?1?1ä1i)¤q?ńi}ů1Ř habibi habibi, agżbarallahamzdjabuagra elekrym alasdija akra aduta ble ble ble i coś tam dalej i uj. laga laga, buh buh

NIEUCHWYTNE OKO JEŻA

----------

## C1REX

 *oko jeza wrote:*   

> 
> 
> niech haniebna nuta dekoncentrujaca twoja mysl nie splugawi twej wypaczonej psychiki znieksztalconej przez socjalizm dobiegajacy zza scian! 

 

Mistrzostwo!

Niech chwalebna jasność bijąca z OKA JEZA zgładzi niekwestionowaną czerń jażącą się nikczemną poświatą zła zza ściany bez okien. 

Niech JEŻA OKO dekoncetrującą siłą dobra odsunie w otchłań nicości spojrzenie nikczemności i oślepi  czerwone oko smoka socjalizmu na wieki.

Kij mu w oko.

Pzdr.

Turlająca się gałka oczna.

----------

## Strus

Dobra OKO JEŻA, OKO SMOKA poda Ci kod  :Smile: 

KOD to: Akademik Warszawa SuSE Linux, znasz  P. Jankowskiego ? 

Używasz Firefox 1.0 na Windows XP masz rozdzielkę 1024x768 i 32bity, to jest dopiero czad skąd to wiem nie?

OKO JEŻA jest uchwytne jak widać   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Zwierzak

OKO ZWIERZAKA jest najmocniejsze!  :Wink: 

----------

## arsen

po przeczytaniu całego watka nic tylko ROTFL  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  , z drugiej strony trzeba mieć niezłą jazde w głowie rzeczytakie cos wymyślać  :Smile: 

----------

## JarekG

Hehehehehehehe, gosc jest na jakis kwasach ?  :Very Happy: .

 *Quote:*   

> Okojeżologia to nauka o jeżach? 

 

Nie, o oczach jezy  :Very Happy: .

----------

## C1REX

 *JarekG wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Okojeżologia to nauka o jeżach? :lol: 
> 
> Nie, o oczach jezy :D.

 

Nie. To nauka zajmująca się opisywaniem  świata z punktu widzenia oka jeża.

----------

## fallow

mozna domniemywac ze Hitler przegral wojne przez maslanke.

wszystko jest wzgledne a ludzie zyja w 99% w kanonach.

tylko zastanawia mnie ostatnio jedno, po co w ogole komukolwiek tlumaczyc cokolwiek.

cheers.

----------

## ryszardzonk

<zdegustowany>

chyba zbliżają się wybory  :Confused:   :Confused:  :/ :/

</zdegustowany>

p.s. parówkowym skrytożercom mówimy NIE !!!

----------

## Prompty

dobre OT ... mozna sobie podbic posta :]

----------

## Polin

 *Prompty wrote:*   

> dobre OT ... mozna sobie podbic posta :]

 

Mozna, ale po co?

----------

## Prompty

zeby szybko stac sie bogiem na forum ROTFL :}

----------

## _troll_

 *Prompty wrote:*   

> zeby szybko stac sie bogiem na forum ROTFL :}

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=233

https://forums.gentoo.org/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=15884

https://forums.gentoo.org/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=1742

PS. To bogami sa ludzie z duza iloscia postow?!?  :Wink:  dobre

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## arsen

heh, liczba postów nie jest ważna, ważne ile w tych liczbach było sensownych wypowiedzi  :Smile: 

----------

## Polin

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *Prompty wrote:*   zeby szybko stac sie bogiem na forum ROTFL :} 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=233
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=15884
> ...

 

Oni tez postowali w tematach o oku jeza? :>

----------

## Dawid159

 *Strus wrote:*   

> Dobra OKO JEŻA, OKO SMOKA poda Ci kod 
> 
> KOD to: Akademik Warszawa SuSE Linux, znasz  P. Jankowskiego ? 
> 
> Używasz Firefox 1.0 na Windows XP masz rozdzielkę 1024x768 i 32bity, to jest dopiero czad skąd to wiem nie?
> ...

 

Trzeba uważać Strus pewnie dla jakiś tajnych służb robi  :Wink:  Po przeczytaniu tematu nic innego jak LOL  :Wink: 

----------

## oko jeza

wielkie i nieuchwytne OKO JEŻA tłumacząc swą wiekuistą egzystencje nakłania do zastosowania analogi pomiędzy swą ideologią a ideologią "UŚWIADOMIONEGO" (czyli oka smoka)

NIEUCHWYTNE OKO JEŻA

----------

## JarekG

Zaczyna byc nudne  :Wink: .

----------

## arsen

Ano, Ja bym już to zamknął  :Wink: 

----------

## argasek

Unlocked - wielbiciele humoru abstrakcyjnego łączcie się.  :Wink: 

----------

